# Cat came home covered in poo !



## Sash1709 (Jun 4, 2010)

I just let the cat in and she has poo all over her 
On her side, her back, her tail and around her bum. I've put her back out as I can't let her around the house like that but what do I do ? Do I hope she goes away and cleans herself up ? I can't imagine I would have a hope of getting her in the bath to wash her as she would freak out


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

You might be surprised, the odd couple of times Ive had to bath one of my cats they coped a lot better than I thought they would. I had to bath Dizzy once when she came home covered in oil and Dizzy is not a cat to be messed with, I sat her in an empty litter tray and poured water over her so she didnt think I was dumping her into a bath full of water, a wet sponge might be less stressful too.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I used some Sensitive Pampers wet wipes (without perfume) to clean Ari when accidents like that happened. She wasn't very happy but she is the kind of cat hates to be handled. I think she appreciated the hand I gave her in the end.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Think the first thing you need to do is let your cat back it. The fact that she is covered in her own feces, does that not tell you that something is not quite right!?

If you are worried about bathing her, then maybe give her a going over with a sponge and some babywipes..

I would also call you vet and explain that she has came is covered in poo. There may be something wrong with her.


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

Good advice posted above. Please give your cat a hand to clean herself up.

Does it look as if the poo is very runny? This may be an indication of something not being right with her diet/digestion if it is. If she usually goes outside for the loo, she may have an upset digestive system without you being aware of it.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

get your cat in and wash her the best you can with a flannel or sponge. keep her in and wait and see what her poo is like when she next goes. if her tummy is upset you may need to starve her and then feed only chicken. she may have eaten something that didn't agree with her.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Did she come in quietly or come rushing in through the door or catflap? I ask because a cat of mine, several years ago, came rushing in, in that sort of state because she had been scared by something and had literally poo'd herself 
A damp sponge or baby wipes will help to get her clean but you need to find out the cause too.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

A pair of rubber gloves, a wet sponge or cloth, a towel you wont mind throwing away .... and away you go. Not a nice job, but it's something you will have to do.

Agree with the other posters, keep an eye on her in case it's something that needs the vet.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I`m not a cat person, but I can`t help feeling sorry for this cat. Surely she needs help?


----------



## Sash1709 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. 
lymorelynne, I think it may be something to do with her being scared as she gets bullied/chased by a neighbours tomcat and often comes rushing inside if he has been harassing her. 
The bathing her in an empty litter tray or using wipes sounds a good idea so I will try that but she doesn't like being handled much and is scared of everything so I will have my work cut out ! :blink:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

If you have a mixer tap on your bath, then I just hold Mersons 'end' under that until it runs clear. He doesn't like it but it makes doing the job single-handed a lot easier.

It is not fair to leave your cat with a dirty, poopie bottom - you wouldn't like it would you.....  No, it's not a nice job but it's all part & parcel of being a pet owner. I had to clean up runny poo at 4am this morning. Didn't like doing but it had to be done. 

Also, as other posters have said, you need to ensure that she is well so she needs to come in for you to check her over.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

lol ive had o bath mine due to poo aswell! 

ive not been a fan but ive had to force them


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I would use a wash cloth dampened with warm water to gently clean the area, and then take her straight to the vet!


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

I understand where you are coming from. My cat Moriarty is afraid of everything and he came in filthy one day and needed a hand getting clean. I put him in the bath and gently sponged him with lots of praise and he was ok. 

Let us know how you get on,

Em xxx


----------



## Sash1709 (Jun 4, 2010)

The wet wipes did the trick. She suprisingly didn't seem to mind me doing it as I think it felt like I was brushing her. 
I still suspect it's connected somehow to Torres (the bully cat) as maybe she was having a poo and he came after her and possibly there was a tussle in the poo 
Anyway she is fine now and seems none the worse for it and is playing with her toys.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Glad to hear it wasn't too much of a nightmare job. I'd keep an eye on her over the next day or so to make sure it's not an upset tum though.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Keep a close eye. I had a rushed vet trip early last week because one of mine was covered in poo. They are indoor so I realised he had really bad diarrhoea and was totally off colour but i suppose it's far harder to tell if yours go outside. 

I washed my boy off with some pet wipes and lots of water he was not in the least bit amused with either that or the trip to the vets but it was all for his own good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

Sash1709 said:


> I just let the cat in and she has poo all over her
> On her side, her back, her tail and around her bum. I've put her back out as I can't let her around the house like that but what do I do ? Do I hope she goes away and cleans herself up ? I can't imagine I would have a hope of getting her in the bath to wash her as she would freak out


:yikes:

Gross!!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Sash1709 said:


> The wet wipes did the trick. She suprisingly didn't seem to mind me doing it as I think it felt like I was brushing her.
> I still suspect it's connected somehow to Torres (the bully cat) as maybe she was having a poo and he came after her and possibly there was a tussle in the poo
> Anyway she is fine now and seems none the worse for it and is playing with her toys.


glad you managed to get her cleaned up and she is now ok and playing


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

she sounds like my cat always fighting with the boys!!!!

I'm glad you got her clean  the initial post on the thread actually did make me laugh  bless her though!!!

My dog did a similar thing today and for once it wasn't me that had to go and wash her bum!!!!
I think she sometimes sits down on her own poo without realising hahahaha


----------



## KirstyLouise (Mar 17, 2011)

Ive had to wash dexter under the bath tap and did he not like it but he was poorly and had poo on him so had no choice. He was purring when i was drying him with a towel so think he realised i was helping him. xx


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

The exact same thing happened to Wolfie today...not sure whether it was another cats poo because of his huge tail but I held him up whilst my mum got a wet soapy cloth with pet shampoo and gave him a good clean  He looked a sight with his wet skinny tail hehee....not sure how they manage it


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

I'd be concerned if my (non-existant) cat came home covered in poo. I'd get your kitty cleaned up asap before it becomes infected and get them to the vets tomorrow before it gets worse


----------



## Sash1709 (Jun 4, 2010)

nattymariax - lol at poor Wolfie, glad you got him all cleaned up 
To those who advised going to the vet, you must all have money to burn ! :blink:
Sasha is absolutely fine and a vet is certainly not needed but thanks to all who took the trouble to post.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Sash1709 said:


> nattymariax - lol at poor Wolfie, glad you got him all cleaned up
> To those who advised going to the vet, you must all have money to burn ! :blink:
> Sasha is absolutely fine and a vet is certainly not needed but thanks to all who took the trouble to post.


Think most pet owners have a vet fund (money set aside, just incase). Glad to hear your cat is ok..


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Not sure why everybody assumed it was her own poop anyway. One of our cats used to roll in dog and fox poo  There is a possibility that she fell in another animal's poo.


----------



## Sash1709 (Jun 4, 2010)

missye87 said:


> Not sure why everybody assumed it was her own poop anyway. One of our cats used to roll in dog and fox poo


Gross !


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Sash1709 said:


> nattymariax - lol at poor Wolfie, glad you got him all cleaned up
> To those who advised going to the vet, you must all have money to burn ! :blink:
> Sasha is absolutely fine and a vet is certainly not needed but thanks to all who took the trouble to post.


Very few of us here have "money to burn" but we would actually go without ourselves so that we can ensure our furbabies are given the very best of care at all times. After all, they rely on us to do that for them.

Advising a visit to the vet is not a ridiculous recommendation when an animal appears to have an unexpected bout of runny tummy.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I had to give Benji a delightful bath in the sink this morning as he gobbled LOTS of food down last night and it obviously upset his tummy. It wasn't so much that he had pooped and got it on his trousers, he *walked* through it afterwards!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Sometimes I think they apppreciate the help even if they normally hate water. I remember when Gracie was a kitten and she was rolling around the cat run in the sunshine.....when she rolled right over a massive puddle of diarrhoea one of the dogs had done!!
One whole side of her looked like it was made of chocolate spread!:scared:
I just grabbed her and ran her under the tap!!


----------

